# What to do with lemons and lemon juice



## Essiebunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I just received a large crate of lemons. I know that I will be zesting some to make Lemonchello, but what can I do with the rest. Also, I really need suggestions for the lemon juice from the lemons after I zest them.
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## tupperware (Jan 25, 2008)

freeze in in small amounts like an ice cube tray then bag and use to add flavor to almost anything you cook.


----------



## miniman (Jan 25, 2008)

Make lemon meringue pie, lemon jelly or even a large supply of lemonade. I imagine you could freeze the lemon juice, perhaps in ice cube trays for easy use in recipes.


Lemon Meringue Pie​

Ingredients;

Pastry:
100g plain flour
25g butter
25g lard
1 egg yolk
1 tsp caster sugar

Lemon Filling
2 large lemons 
30g corn flour 
300ml water
2 egg yolks
90g caster sugar

Meringue topping
3 egg whites
150g caster sugar

Put the flour into a bowl. Cut the butter and lard into cubes. Using your fingertips, rub butter and lard into flour until mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs.
In a small bowl, mix together 1 egg yolk, l tsp caster sugar and 1 tsp cold water. Make a well in the centre of crumbed flour mixture and add the egg and sugar mixture Using your hands, bring mixture together quickly to form a smooth, firm dough.
Roll out pastry on a surface lightly dusted with flour to make a circle big enough to line the base and sides of a shallow, loose bottomed 20cm fluted flan tin. Carefully roll pastry around rolling pin. Lift over tin and unroll pastry.
Using fingertips, case pastry into tin. Trim top edge neatly. Chill in fridge for 30 minutes. Put a baking sheet into oven set at 425F/220C/gas 7. Line pastry case with greaseproof paper and weight down with baking beaus. Cook on baking sheet for 15 min. Remove paper and beans. Return to oven and cook for 5 min, or until light golden brown.
Finely grate rind and squeeze juice from 2 large lemons. Put juice and rind into a bowl. Add the corn flour and 2 tbsp cold water taken from 300ml cold water. Blend to a smooth paste.
Boil remaining water in a saucepan. Pour on to lemon mixture, stirring continuously. Return to pan and bring to boil, stirring continuously for 3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in 2 egg yolks and caster sugar, heating well. Cook over a low heat for 1 minute, or until mixture thickens. Leave to cool for 10 minutes, and then pour into pastry case.
Put 3 egg whites into a clean bowl. Using an electric beater, whisk whites until soft peaks form. Add caster sugar, 1 tsp at a time, whisking well between each addition, until all sugar is whisked in and meringue is glossy and forms stiff peaks.
Reduce oven temperature to 325F/160C/Gas 3. Spoon meringue over lemon filling, spreading right out to edges of pastry case. Pile meringue up in centre of pie to give a domed effect. Cook pie in oven for 25 minutes, or until meringue is pale golden.
To remove pie from tin, position on top of tin upturned bowl and carefully ease sides away from base, pressing down as you do so. Serve warm.


----------



## letscook (Jan 25, 2008)

I would get a good stock of zest and freeze in baggiesm the juice I would but into ice cube trays, the lemon rinds put them into baggies also and then when you cooking throw a rind or 2 into what ever you cooking,  waste not want not


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 25, 2008)

scald some large glass mason jars, scald the lemons in boiling water poured over them in a strainer then hit them with cold water, dry them then split each into 4, but DO NOT cut all the way through them, they have to stay together.
then shove a few bay leaves in the bottom of the jar, pour salt into an open lemon and drop that into the jar, and keep doing that with all the lemons and pack them in tight!
then fill up any air gaps with hot concentrated salt water and seal it right away.

leave it in a cool dark place for 6 months at least.

when you take one out you`ll find even the skin will be easy to squish up with a fork, do that and rub it under the skin of a whole chicken and all around it and roast as normal


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2008)

YT, are you a scientist or something, sounds way too complicated, like some nuclear physics experiment or so. 

I say, juice it and freeze it.


----------



## tupperware (Jan 25, 2008)

*make a lemon salad*

boil whole lemons until the skin turns a light color.

remove from the water.

I put them on a plate and cut them into thin strips with a knife, removing the seeds at this time.

put the pieces in a bowl stir in some honey and olive oil (more than the honey) and a sprinkle of oregano.

Chill and serve with chicken, fish pork......


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 25, 2008)

when life gives you lemons..... make lemonade! 

:-D


----------



## miniman (Jan 25, 2008)

Another way of preserved lemons - great for North African recipes.

5 lemons
70g salt
1 cinnamon stick
2 cloves
6 coriander seeds
4 black peppercorns
bay leaf
150ml lemon juice
water

With a very sharp knive, cut approx 8 vertical incisions around the peel of each lemon. Don't go too deep, or the lemon will seperate when cooked.
Put the lemons in a stainless steel pan with all the other ingriedients and cover the lemons with water.
Boil until the lemons are softened (20/30 minutes)
Place in a clean container and leave for a minimum 5 days before serving.

Try and enjoy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

sorbet, curd, salad dressing, lemonade, gelato...


----------



## *amy* (Jan 25, 2008)

Lemon Souffles served in hollowed out lemons - like so:
Little Lemon Souffles

Lemon cheesecake

LemonBlueberry Muffins
Lemon-Blueberry Muffins 

Lemon crepes. (Freeze some for a later date & fill with whatever you like.)

Lemon Rosemary Cake(s)
Lemon-Rosemary Cake

Lemon Rosemary Cake

Ina had a picnic Lemon cake recipe on FN for awhile. If your interested, give me a pm/holler.

Lemon Chicken Marsala
Lemon Chicken Marsala

Chicken Piccata
Chicken piccata

Lemon & Smoked Salmon Pizza
Lemon Salmon Pizza

Meyer Lemon Cake
(Made w Meyer's, but it's an idea to play with)
meyer lemon cake

Lime & Lemon Ice Cream
Lime and Lemon Ice Cream

And... 

100 Things to do w a Meyer Lemon (You can use most of the ideas for reg lemons)

100 things to do with a Meyer lemon - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks all!
You always come through when I need you!!!!!


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe  I missed it in all the previous posts, but I didn't notice anyone mentioning my favorite use for lemon juice.  Substitute it for salt.  I love salt and use way more than I should...so I use lemon juice instead. 

Years ago I had a lemon tree that produced dozens of lemons all year long(calif.) and I froze the juice as mentioned by others here. It works great.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jan 27, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> I just received a large crate of lemons...



How does one go about receiving a large crate of lemons? Are they hot?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 27, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> YT, are you a scientist



I am indeed.


----------



## tntsmom (Jan 30, 2008)

lemonchello?  Do you have a recipe for that?  I bought a huge bag of lemons, and now i'm wondering what the heck to do with them all.  Glad I found this thread...thank you in advance. 

TNTsmom


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Give this a try. Our batch will be ready to complete this weekend. 
Enjoy!!!!!

                             LEMONCHELLO
1 BOTTLE EVER-CLEAR ALCOHOL

8 LEMONS, ZEST ONLY

PUT THESE TWO THINGS IN A LARGE GLASS SCREW TOP CONTAINER AND SHAKE 3X A DAY FOR 14 DAYS.

AT 14TH DAY, FILL EVER-CLEAR BOTTLE WITH WATER TO MARK ON TOP INDICATING AMOUNT BEFORE REMOVING EVER-CLEAR. 

HEAT THIS WATER WITH 2 1/2 CUPS SUGAR UNTIL SUGAR IS DISSOLVED.

POUR BOTH LIQUIDS IN GLASS CONTAINER AND STIR WELL.

FILLS 2 750 ML SCREW TOP BOTTLES.


----------



## chave982 (Jan 30, 2008)

tupperware said:


> freeze in in small amounts like an ice cube tray then bag and use to add flavor to almost anything you cook.


 
Wow...so simple...why have I never thought of that?? I'm sick of always using an entire lemon when a recipe calls for just 1 tsp. or something (because I can't stand the fake stuff in the bottles). This makes so much more sense; buy a bunch of lemons, spend a little time juicing them all into ice cube trays so that you have it for future uses.

Anyone know how long the juice will keep frozen?


----------



## plumies (Jan 30, 2008)

These are wonderful ideas!  My Meyer lemon tree has gone bonkers this season and I've got to do something with them other than bringing them in for coworkers and leaving them on neighbors' doorsteps.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Lemon Sherbet Recipe that is awesome if you would like, I'll have to PM it's from a cookbook. 
How long will the lemonchello keep? Refrigerate or no?


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Please send the sherbet recipe.
You keep the lemonchello in the freezer and it will keep forever, but it won't be around very long, because it's really delicious.
Also, put your little glasses in the freezer.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the sherbet recipe. I will try it soon.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

You're welcome, let me know how you like it. 
Plumies, do Meyer lemons taste different than regular? We don't get them here too often, when we do they are in the more upscale stores and I live about 40 miles from the closest one. I could take some off your hands do you ship? 
I always wanted a lemon tree. Maybe in my next life.


----------



## plumies (Jan 30, 2008)

Suzi, to me, Meyer lemon does taste differently than the lemons from a standard lemon.  It's suppose to be a cross between a lemon and a Mandarin orange (or some other type of orange) so when it's really ripe, the juice is not as tart as a regular lemon.  The pulp has a light orange color to it, too.  

I love the zest of a Meyer lemon and I love Meyer lemonade!  I find that I don't need to add as much sugar and it's not as tart.  My MIL loves to use them in a citrus vinaigrette.

I'll PM you about sending some out to you.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 31, 2008)

Candied lemon slices:

Slice lemons really thinly, and dip the slices in cooled simple syrup (equal parts suagr and water heated on stove until sugar is dissolved).

Bake the lemon slices on parchment paper at a low temp so they dry out. 

Yum!


----------

